# Your Ultimate Gym



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Ok, Something lite & Random.

You can't get to a gym !

What would be your personal dream home gym consist of.?

1: You can only choose (any) ten pieces of equipment, any brand what would they be.

(C.v machines would be included)

2: upto five (any type) of bar

3: choose one of the following style of Dumbells:

Olympic Dumbells OR spinlock

4: cast iron OR rubber plate's

5: Your choice of music

6: lastly Your choice colour combo I,e frame-pad.

7: would you prefer to train in house OR large shed


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

VicRichard's Aftermath said:


> Ok, Something lite & Random.
> 
> You can't get to a gym !
> 
> ...


 1. Some of the best machines I have used were bespoke. Seem to recall Cybex and nautilus seemed decent.

- Full power cage / Rack with pull up bar

- Incline, Flat, Decline Bench

- Cable Pulley machines for fly's, bicep and tricep work

- Landmine with Viking Press Attachment

- Sissy Squat Bench

- Seated Calf Raise

- Leg Press

- Treadmill with incline

- Exercise bike

- Rowing machine

2.

- 7ft Oly Bar

- 6ft Oly bar

- Ez Bar

- Safety Squat Bar

- Oly hex bar

3.

- Cast Iron Fixed dumbbells - definitely not spinlock

4. Both have uses but if only one then cast iron

5. Depends on mood as to what playlist

6. Don't care as long as the stuff I have is functional. Last lot of stuff I had fabricated I could have had finished in various colours. I just picked black!

7. Brick built garage type building. I have a 18' by 7' garage and wish it was a little bit wider!


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

I see you must be a fellow welder.

18x7 is plenty room to kit out with the basic's.

width is a tad narrow but hey, I'm sure it gets the job done.

not used cyber Myself, but looking at the geometry of the mechanisms have intrigued Me.

im sure then you've heard & may even used the very old Nautilus Generation 1 machine's.

the gauge steel wall thickness, you just don't see them built like that now,

mover engineered and I think are really good,

did you know they actually brought a line out very early 80's I believe, but instead of pinload,

they were actually plate loaded.

unbelievable, extreamly heavy duty and built literally like tank's.

i actually was fortunate to purchase the

leg ext

seat lat raise

lying flat peck deck

a 2 in 1 seated pull down and chest press.

i think that was it.

i paid around 120 a pce for them from a gym in yorkshire.

wish I hadn't got rid of them to be fair.

thinking about the land mine plus Viking press attachment Myself when My home gym is up and running.

i like the idea of a plain ole Viking press machine

but with the land mine it may allow Me to do single arm also (bit more variation)

cant stand rubber plates Myself either, especially the hex, absolute sh.t for incline dbell tri ext, I find anyway.

however I was thinking about the use of one of those campered Olympic bars for squat,

slight bend in middle,

never used one but been curious.

also I think the reverse hyper ext would be quite benificial incorporating it with stiff leg deadlifts etc.

i to much prefer treadmill with incline option,

i used a stair master climber About 4 yrs ago and was awesome,

especially when your dieting, and concentrating also on the glutes hams quads really helps with etching in detail.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Haunted_Sausage I heard the word welding mentioned. GTFI here


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Oioi said:


> @Haunted_Sausage I heard the word welding mentioned. GTFI here


 Welder right here! Lemme cast my expert eye upon this thread and have a little look-see


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Not much to take my fancy here, I will add my £0.02 in though,

there's a reason plate loaded machines have never caught on and it's the fact you need s**t loads of spare plates and somewhere to store them all! Plates your purchasing from somewhere else VS some plates stacked up and with the re-location of a pin can adjust in a couple of seconds.

regarding the wall thickness of the box section... sure you take a reduction in product life but how long do you want equipment to last? Make it out of 6mm thick sections, it will cost 3x as much but will last 30 years. Try getting that across through marketing! How many people really care how long the equipment lasts? In 10 years it will look beat down and dated. Take your washing machine for instance, in 5 years it's fvcked and you replace it for 300 quid.

would you pay more for one that will last 10 years? Of course not cuz you'll have some old out dated washer in the kitchen you refurbished last year.

HOWEVER! IF you are serious about manufacturing equipment I mean properly serious, I have a lot of my own designs in CAD from a business I was going to set up with someone else but I don't have the time. My methods and designs will allow you to undercut all competition by 50% or more with a near perfect business model! I've put a fair bit of time into this. If you were interested and I mean genuinely interested I'd be prepared for us to firstly, put an NDA in place and look at the possibility of me disclosing my methods and business model for royalties of 5% baring in mind my 5% will be more than covered by the huge savings you'll make!

Have a think about it anyway, PM if your serious and I'll draft up an NDA

@VicRichard's Aftermath


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Not much to take my fancy here, I will add my £0.02 in though,
> 
> there's a reason plate loaded machines have never caught on and it's the fact you need s**t loads of spare plates and somewhere to store them all! Plates your purchasing from somewhere else VS some plates stacked up and with the re-location of a pin can adjust in a couple of seconds.
> 
> ...


 Totally aware of material cost going through the roof, when you look into 5/6mm wall thickness.

id be interested to have a chat at some point.

i too have a series of machine's that I came up with that I believe would be a fantastic asset within the fitness industry.

im still problem solving at the moment.

And very serious about setting up a workshop on My property,

within the new yr.

i may P.m in the wk if that's ok.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Not much to take my fancy here, I will add my £0.02 in though,
> 
> there's a reason plate loaded machines have never caught on and it's the fact you need s**t loads of spare plates and somewhere to store them all! Plates your purchasing from somewhere else VS some plates stacked up and with the re-location of a pin can adjust in a couple of seconds.
> 
> ...


 You kept that littl earner quiet sausage......... I'm gonna have a think


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Power rack. Bench. Barbell and EZ bar with a shitload of iron plates. Dumbbell rack with dumbbells up to 100kg. Fully adjustable cable stack with various handle attachments. Leg press. Leg extension. Leg curl. Standing calf machine and seated calf machine.

Music would be grime instrumentals. Not arsed about the colour coding of stuff. An air-conditioned summer house would be best.


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

nWo said:


> Power rack. Bench. Barbell and EZ bar with a shitload of iron plates. Dumbbell rack with dumbbells up to 100kg. Fully adjustable cable stack with various handle attachments. Leg press. Leg extension. Leg curl. Standing calf machine and seated calf machine.
> 
> Music would be grime instrumentals. Not arsed about the colour coding of stuff. An air-conditioned summer house would be best.


 Def have to have power rack and a decent adjustable bench.

i had a bodymax power rack with dip handles and various pull-up handles ( they should have had a straight bar but didn't)

and a built in hi low cable attachment,

and to be fair, it was a pretty good rack,

the cable pully took Olympic plates,

ran very smooth, and took more weight than I could use, good for 120kg could have took poss 5plates aside.

ive used an array of equipment/brands in the past,

the best standing calf raise I've ever used was one from body solid, there plate load squat & built in calf raise,

absolutely amazing. Could take 5 plates aside (cast iron, rubber to bulky)

their seated calf was pretty decent also,

only problem was I felt could have done with bit more padding under knee's

apart from that, just as good as your top commercial brands.

def enouph iron plates & d-bells.

I purchased an Olympic bar and cast iron plates from powerhouse fitness, & pair Olympic d-bells wich I thought might be to long for pressing,

but they seem just fine.

Havent used them as yet until I use weights end this month.

however I did try a one arm row the other day and shoulder felt ok.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

VicRichard's Aftermath said:


> Totally aware of material cost going through the roof, when you look into 5/6mm wall thickness.
> 
> id be interested to have a chat at some point.
> 
> ...


 What if you could make it all out of 4mm for less than anyone else can make it from 1.6?


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi.

That would be a fairly strong possibility 4mm

couldnt do the latter,

be like tin foil,/ Argos workout bench material.

your standard hammer strength is 3mm

rogue, cybex etc


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

VicRichard's Aftermath said:


> Totally aware of material cost going through the roof, when you look into 5/6mm wall thickness.
> 
> id be interested to have a chat at some point.
> 
> ...


 I definitely think a chat with me could be extremely beneficial, especially before you start kitting out a workshop.

I don't have specific machines designed, I have a whole business model and methods which allow you to produce everything for a fraction the cost per unit yet allows you to produce equipment to a much higher standard at the same time.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

VicRichard's Aftermath said:


> Hi.
> 
> That would be a fairly strong possibility 4mm
> 
> ...


 I measured yo squat racks at my local gym they were 2mm! Shocking


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Thing is at 2mm shocking as it may seem,

i bet it holds up fairly well,

you see on eBay a lot of gear on their is like under 0r the 2mm mark,

and they all state "heavy duty" lol.

totally get what your saying about over engineering, but I do believe 3mm would be the absolute min.

and 4mm providing a healthy profit

whilst offering impeccable workmanship, and extreamly good value would be the way to go,

especially if you have the blueprint/s (read drawing's) time is money as they say.


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I measured yo squat racks at my local gym they were 2mm! Shocking


 Looking into a power tec Lincoln single phase.

https://engweld.co.uk/product/powertec231c-lincoln-powertec-231c-mig-welder-220amps-230v-single-phase


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

We should definitely speak properly! PM me when your ready and I'll draft up an NDA


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

VicRichard's Aftermath said:


> Looking into a power tec Lincoln single phase.
> 
> https://engweld.co.uk/product/powertec231c-lincoln-powertec-231c-mig-welder-220amps-230v-single-phase


 I really don't rate them if I'm honest, used a couple of them and always been less than impressed. You'll get a decent 1ph second hand for £400


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you.

much appreciated.

im Andy by the way.

been off all wk, but have to pop in work for an hr or 2 this morning,

but def p.m you then if ok,


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I really don't rate them if I'm honest, used a couple of them and always been less than impressed. You'll get a decent 1ph second hand for £400


 Cheers for advice,

you think forget the Lincoln.

would def be a good refurbished one.

i personally use the migatron at work, it's a 3phase,

but they do do a single phase.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

VicRichard's Aftermath said:


> Cheers for advice,
> 
> you think forget the Lincoln.
> 
> ...


 I'll be honest, migatronic, esab, even jasic will be better than that lincoln I really don't rate them at all mate


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I'm not a welder... I just pay for someone to fabricate stuff I can't buy. One local welder lost interest after the first email exchange which was odd as he made strongman stuff. So I ended up using a guy over a hundred miles away and he did a superb job for me. Everything he made for me he had knocked up a second one and put them on eBay. I think he struggled to sell them to be honest and eventually accepted cheaper than what I paid him. I guess the home gym market is smaller and to a lot a fad training at home. More likely to buy cheap cheap and not look or pay for quality. Then if they are new to training probably just order some all in one kit machine from Argos.

First gen Nautilus were quality. @VicRichard's Aftermath £120 piece was crazy cheap. There's a company nearby to me and he buys in second hand treadmills, gym machines, weights and sells them on eBay. I bought my seated calf raise and a dumbbell rack from him. I wish I'd paid what he paid though!

The thing with the viking press is I can get a good pause and stretch at the lowest part of the rep. This has been adding some size to my delts.

If i had the room the next purchase would be a treadmill...

Have you seen Kali Muscle lol working out on a Body Solid machine? I'd have expected he would tear that stuff up but he has dropped some of the deca!


----------

